# Old Style Sights



## whitebuck (Oct 17, 2003)

The pins you want are on Ebay UK *here*

Any problems PM me

WB


----------



## PatientOnlooker (Sep 26, 2011)

whitebuck said:


> The pins you want are on Ebay UK *here*
> 
> Any problems PM me
> 
> WB


Thanks very much. I need both the pin and the "clamp" that it goes into. I suppose I'm using very old technology, but I can put up 2" groups at 20yd pretty consistently... I'm very impressed with bow accuracy, having just a month ago entered the sport.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Dude just buy a modern sight. Those old pins came loose from vibration that is inherently part of a compound bow. I can't remember how many times they came loose and I had to re-adjust them. Spend a few bucks, it'll be well worth it. You can pick up an in-expensive sight at wally world probably cheaper than you'd spend on shipping that'll be so much better. You won't be sorry.


----------



## PatientOnlooker (Sep 26, 2011)

eaglecaps said:


> Dude just buy a modern sight. Those old pins came loose from vibration that is inherently part of a compound bow. I can't remember how many times they came loose and I had to re-adjust them. Spend a few bucks, it'll be well worth it. You can pick up an in-expensive sight at wally world probably cheaper than you'd spend on shipping that'll be so much better. You won't be sorry.


I actually have a Bowtech Assassin, so I have the "modern" part covered, I'm just trying to retrofit this old bow. There is a local shooting bow that only allows a very narrow field of bows / sights for their competitions - my type sights and the plate/pin sights are two of the three allowed, so there is a method to my madness.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Chek-it made a hunting sight that was the same style, but the dovetail was a different angle, so the pin blocks wouldn't interchange. I had a Bear and Chek-it sight and tried. The chek-it was easier to find stuff for. I suggest that you pick up one from ebay. Martin sold one as well, but it was just a rebranded chek-it.


----------



## whitebuck (Oct 17, 2003)

If the rules of your particular competition allow it I have a 'Justy' bow sight, Henry Bitzenburgers old stock, still in the bag

There are sometimes plates that fix to the bow and hold your pins for sale over here in the UK, although I'd have thought making one was no major problem


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

eaglecaps said:


> Dude just buy a modern sight. Those old pins came loose from vibration that is inherently part of a compound bow. I can't remember how many times they came loose and I had to re-adjust them. Spend a few bucks, it'll be well worth it. You can pick up an in-expensive sight at wally world probably cheaper than you'd spend on shipping that'll be so much better. You won't be sorry.


..I was kinda thinking the same thing myself, but if it's for a "Nostalgia" type of ting, then that's cool....That looks to be an old Martin Cougar bow in the pic, I had one of those back in 1985, beautiful jade green metallic pain job, and it was a smooth, sweet shooting bow back in the day....I had just graduated High school, and that bow was expensive for those days, but I earned the $$$ myself, and kept myself broke shooting Archery, and bowhunting.....Brings back memories....good luck with the search for the sight.......Jim


----------



## PatientOnlooker (Sep 26, 2011)

whitebuck said:


> If the rules of your particular competition allow it I have a 'Justy' bow sight, Henry Bitzenburgers old stock, still in the bag
> 
> There are sometimes plates that fix to the bow and hold your pins for sale over here in the UK, although I'd have thought making one was no major problem


I'm not sure, but I just found the two pins/pin block I need (for $13) so I should be set. Thanks, guys - you've been awesome.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

The bow in the picture looks like a Martin Cougar and Martin also made a sight like the one you have pictured so I think that it might be a Martin sight. Send a pic to Terry Martin and he can tell you what it is and if there might be any around. Good Luck.


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

I have an old Martin sight, like the one in your photo. It only has two pins on it, it's yours if you want it.
Just PM me your address and I'll ship them to you.

Keith


----------



## bowcycle (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm sure the OP is very grateful for the offers, but he might not respond as the original thread is over a YEAR OLD.


----------

